# Homemade Rooting Booster Formula



## Kami Samurai (Aug 12, 2018)

Im looking for a DIY Rooting booster that will work for DWC [Heavy 16 Roots or GH RapidStart for example]. I have found this one but I have found contradictory things about running humic in hydroponics.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-your-own-natural-pgr-veg-root-booster.875628/

I have recipes I’ll be using with jacks hydroponic formula and all the ingredients to make 3 products are;
magnesium sulfate, monoammonium phosphate, Monopotassium phosphate, potassium sulfate, calcium nitrate, & Dark Brown Sugar. (Terpinator, MOAB, Hammerhead.) I can post links if anyone is interested, as well as the link on using the MOAB/ Hammerhead combo for bloom boosters.

Was going to use a sweet raw recipe but my buddy uses terpinator so I’m going to try it. Sweet raw is just cane sugar instead of dark brown and you’d drop the potassium sulfate.

I’ll be breeding bennies (Heisenberg Tea) & using a Silicate alt. Too

Just need a rooting booster if anyone has one worth testing I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 12, 2018)

Still looking. Found this though:

https://pevgrow.com/blog/en/homemade-root-stimulant-for-growth-and-flowering/

https://nourishingjoy.com/natural-homemade-root-stimulant/


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 12, 2018)

The ingredients for RapidStart are:
Ammonium molybdate, ammonium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate and potassium nitrate.

You can buy them all on amazon.

Going to do the math once I find the ratio and test it out.


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 12, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> The ingredients for RapidStart are:
> Ammonium molybdate, ammonium nitrate, monopotassium phosphate and potassium nitrate.
> 
> You can buy them all on amazon.
> ...


Is there any specific mixing or lab equipment or fermintation process that might hinder the efficiency and shelf life or these diy products ? Just wandering .


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 12, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Is there any specific mixing or lab equipment or fermintation process that might hinder the efficiency and shelf life or these diy products ? Just wandering .


I’m going to have to learn if there’s a specific order I should mix these ingredients and how much of each chemical required. Some chemicals react differently to eachother.

http://gh.growgh.com/docs/MSDS/RapidStart.pdf

This has the information about the product. But as far as I can tell all the components of RapidStart are non-organic and can be bought in their crystal form on amazon except for the ammonium nitrate but you can get it online.


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 12, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> I’m going to have to learn if there’s a specific order I should mix these ingredients and how much of each chemical required. Some chemicals react differently to eachother.
> http://gh.growgh.com/docs/MSDS/RapidStart.pdf
> This has the information about the product. But as far as I can tell all the components of RapidStart are non-organic and can be bought in their crystal form on amazon except for the ammonium nitrate but you can get it online.


Yeah something tells me there is a specific fermintation process.

And even tho you have an ingredient list. It doesnt mean that they used that in crystal form.

Im not sure on this but id say they use raw products like kelp in the ferment , rather than a concentrate crystal form. 

Do they just list the the the chemical names for the ingredients or do they just mix up some concentrates and bottle it?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 12, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Yeah something tells me there is a specific fermintation process.
> 
> And even tho you have an ingredient list. It doesnt mean that they used that in crystal form.
> 
> ...


Right it looks like it has organic components but that link says all components were synthetic.
I can’t find a single recipe for a root booster anywhere.


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 12, 2018)

Boil some banana peels . I think. 

Or bubble Aact some kelp

Might give you a start


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 12, 2018)

https://www.autoflower.net/forums/threads/dwc-information.18894/

https://www.maximumyield.com/humic-or-fulvic-acid-what-kind-are-your-plants-on/2/1352

A lot of good information.

Going to be doing some math on pricing and order a few seaweed extracts some yucca extracts some b-1 supplements known to contain auxins. Some cytokins and many other products known to boost rooting growth and start experimenting with recipes.


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 13, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> https://www.autoflower.net/forums/threads/dwc-information.18894/
> 
> https://www.maximumyield.com/humic-or-fulvic-acid-what-kind-are-your-plants-on/2/1352
> 
> ...


 Make sure to post your results good and bad. Or its all for nothing


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 13, 2018)

Roger, I definitely will bud. Spread the knowledge. It should be available for people who want it. Hopefully someone who knows more about chemistry will stop by. I just returned to school to learn this stuff so it’s still all pretty new to me.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 13, 2018)

Further research list;
• Nitrozyme
• Fulvic
• Humates
• Cytokins
• North Alaskan Sea Kelp (Making cytokins)
• Different types of kelps
• Humates
• Fulvic Acid Fossil Fuel derived from Humic Acid
• Diamond Nectar (Fulvic/ Leonardite source)
• leonardite sources
• making fulvic
• Indole3butyric acid
•indole acetic acid


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 13, 2018)

This video says GH is made from;
- Plant extracts
- amino acids
-purified mineral nutrients so?
- kelp blend extract
- the crystals
- the amino acids would be the difficult part. Another article I read says it sources it’s leonardites from over 300 sources.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 14, 2018)

Idole 3 butyric acid:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304423817305757
[50-250ppm in 50ppm Increments]

Buy Idole 3 Butyric Acid: [69.95- 100grams]
https://www.amazon.com/Indole-3-butyric-Acid-IBA-98-100g/dp/B01LZC90XW?keywords=indole+butyric+acid&qid=1534234168&sr=8-7&ref=mp_s_a_1_7

DIY Rooting Gel Recipe:
https://scienceinhydroponics.com/2017/07/making-your-own-diy-plant-rooting-gel.html

Non-pure soluable Fulvic Acid: [1lbs- 13.40]
https://customhydronutrients.com/soluble-fulvic-acid-one-pound-p-425.html?cPath=118_289_290&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjYvO1JPs3AIVR57ACh2bKQwiEAQYASABEgKKoPD_BwE


Make Your Own Fulvic Acid:
https://cannabis.community.forums.ozstoners.com/topic/58781-create-your-own-fulvic-acid/


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 19, 2018)

Check Product Log:
Kelp4less.com

IBA Test Recipes (Roots Excel & IBA Clonex):
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/iba-in-veg-with-uc-roots.55783/page-2

Every time I get on this post I go down a rabbit hole of information and forget to check in here. The kelp fermentation process that I fell makes a lot of these products is particularly difficult. And seems you need a specific equipment setup.
https://gardenculturemagazine.com/garden-inputs/nutrients/diy-seaweed-fertilizer/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.researchgate.net/post/How_do_you_make_seaweed_extract_by_cold_press_method/amp

Looking into enzyme extraction specifically.


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 4, 2018)

Just wanted to add that I was told by some old guys to use shoots off a willow tree. Apparently willow trees have some kind of hormone that induces rooting. Can't remember if they said to use the new or old shoots. Try googling willow tree rooting


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 4, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> Just wanted to add that I was told by some old guys to use shoots off a willow tree. Apparently willow trees have some kind of hormone that induces rooting. Can't remember if they said to use the new or old shoots. Try googling willow tree rooting


One of the links I’ve posted went over that as well.
I ordered several things from chemicals to kelp extracts and seaweeds.
I have a few recipes to test out and extraction methods (fermentation, enzyme extraction etc.) it’s going to be a long journey trying to remake any effective Rooting compound


----------



## Skybound420 (Sep 4, 2018)

There's plenty of content on YouTube for making "Willow water". The link you shared above for MaxYield suggests that fulvic/humic acids mixed with kelp makes a great foliar spray to speed up rooting of clones. I'll experiment with that right away as my fulvic/humic/kelp blend arrives Thursday and I just happen to have a pair of cuttings dragging ass for a week now, and since I grabbed them as a redundancy, their lives will be short anyways.

I'm very interested in your findings regarding a foliar spray with auxins. My two veg plants have also hit a lengthy stall and I would've been much better off if I were able to isolate a branch I'd want to grow quicker. I wonder if this can be used like that, to promote growth of specific branches? That would be dope. I'd be able to build out a wide canopy quicker in veg which would be more helpful for managing my bloom sites. I have 2 now, but will soon have a 3rd, so I'll need a large plant form veg every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## waxman420 (Sep 14, 2018)

Aloe is organic


----------



## Kami Samurai (Sep 14, 2018)

Skybound420 said:


> There's plenty of content on YouTube for making "Willow water". The link you shared above for MaxYield suggests that fulvic/humic acids mixed with kelp makes a great foliar spray to speed up rooting of clones. I'll experiment with that right away as my fulvic/humic/kelp blend arrives Thursday and I just happen to have a pair of cuttings dragging ass for a week now, and since I grabbed them as a redundancy, their lives will be short anyways.
> 
> I'm very interested in your findings regarding a foliar spray with auxins. My two veg plants have also hit a lengthy stall and I would've been much better off if I were able to isolate a branch I'd want to grow quicker. I wonder if this can be used like that, to promote growth of specific branches? That would be dope. I'd be able to build out a wide canopy quicker in veg which would be more helpful for managing my bloom sites. I have 2 now, but will soon have a 3rd, so I'll need a large plant form veg every 3 weeks or so.


From what I understand auxins promote lateral root growth so I could understand a larger root zone should help encourage plant growth. Light intensity will still win out to help plant growth though. Uncle ben’s topping Guide has specifics on moving growth hormones through plants through manipulation of the plant. Your theory still sounds solid though bud, How were the results of your spray?


----------



## Skybound420 (Sep 14, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> From what I understand auxins promote lateral root growth so I could understand a larger root zone should help encourage plant growth. Light intensity will still win out to help plant growth though. Uncle ben’s topping Guide has specifics on moving growth hormones through plants through manipulation of the plant. Your theory still sounds solid though bud, How were the results of your spray?


After thinking things through, I find my 'experiment' was rigged because I already had the fulvic/humic/kelp product mixed into the clone feed. I applied a few spray sessions throughout the week regardless and I didn't see any malformed new growth that I read may be a result if used as a foliar spray. I did notice a few roots shooting up through the top of the stone wool cube. Still though, both took exactly 14 days to root which seems to be my norm for cloning. All of my cuts root, but they all take the full 2 weeks.


----------



## waxman420 (Sep 14, 2018)

I made a sprout tea, i popped roughly 100 cbd cheapo hemp seeds let taproot go nuts and ground them up, bubbled 12 hours with hanful o worm castings strained it all and plants seem to live it . 

I've had mason jar in fridge for months and its definitely changed smells still pretty clear tho .any clue if this spoils? Will it fuck up my soil ? 
May foiliar a tester tonight


----------



## Skybound420 (Sep 17, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> From what I understand auxins promote lateral root growth so I could understand a larger root zone should help encourage plant growth. Light intensity will still win out to help plant growth though. Uncle ben’s topping Guide has specifics on moving growth hormones through plants through manipulation of the plant. Your theory still sounds solid though bud, How were the results of your spray?


On 8/5 I germed Triple Cheese and she's doing great except the lowest branches are runts, so I'll commit to spraying only those runts once or twice a week and hopefully I can get them out far enough to use take for clones.


----------



## waxman420 (Sep 17, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> I made a sprout tea, i popped roughly 100 cbd cheapo hemp seeds let taproot go nuts and ground them up, bubbled 12 hours with hanful o worm castings strained it all and plants seem to live it .
> 
> I've had mason jar in fridge for months and its definitely changed smells still pretty clear tho .any clue if this spoils? Will it fuck up my soil ?
> May foiliar a tester tonight



Couldn't do it... i put tbsp in sprayer smells like death I can't have my tent reeking like death


----------



## Skybound420 (Sep 17, 2018)

The mix of 5 parts fulvic/humic/kelp and 2 parts seaweed doesn't smell like anything, so hope it works out.


----------



## Miyagismokes (Sep 17, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> This video says GH is made from;
> - Plant extracts
> - amino acids
> -purified mineral nutrients so?
> ...


This dude in the vid looks baked af


----------

